# Eukanuba puppy food replacement



## Draymos (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! I revelry joined this forum. I feed my dal puppy eukanuba lamb and rice puppy food. I live in Germany(USAF) and the stores down here have ran out of the food I feed my pup and they have no idea when they'll get more. What could I give her that is similar so that she won't get too sick when switching the food? They have large eukanuba large breed food but a dal isn't a large breed. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Welcome :rapture: I would look for a much better food than pukeanubaainkiller: 
It's filled with very low quality ingredients:chicken by-product meal, corn meal, ground whole grain sorghum, ground whole grain barley, brewers rice, brewers dried yeast, salt. There are much better foods out there for the same price, hopefully you can find one. What foods are available to you? If it's available, I like acana. Here are some links to help you out.

Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Can you order food online? What exactly(brands) can you get out there? 
I would try to switch to a better brand of food but don't know what your able to purchase!


----------

